# New pic of Thor



## Lovecockapoo2 (Nov 2, 2012)

I hope this pic uploads


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Stunning. Lovely colouring x 


Jeanie x


----------



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

Awwwwww........


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

OMG . . he is so adorable!!! I want to kiss that face!!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Simply stunning you are one lucky mommy x


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

So cute!! Although me and the OH had a good giggle at this little adorable fluff ball called Thor!!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Uber, UBER cute! Big :hug: for Thor


----------



## Lovecockapoo2 (Nov 2, 2012)

Thank you for the sweet comments! I love his color and I hope it doesn't change much but it'll be fine if it does. He is so handsome. My breeder picked his name and I was thinking of other names when my husband, friends and family said keep Thor and I said sounds good to me 

15 days till he's here!


----------



## benson (Apr 18, 2012)

Thor is one of the most cutest and stunning poo I have seen!! You are one lucky lady!!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I love him. Can't wait to watch him grow up!! He is beautiful.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

OMG!!! There are no words to describe just how stunningly beautiful Thor is.... I want him!! Just adore his colouring and those white socks... In love. 

xxx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

What a sweetie - was the whole litter as beautifully marked, or were you just very, very lucky?!
When is he coming home?


----------



## Lovecockapoo2 (Nov 2, 2012)

Two weeks tomorrow!! Yay! His whole litter was beautiful. Sugar and spice Cockapoos know what they are doing


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Lovecockapoo2 said:


> Two weeks tomorrow!! Yay! His whole litter was beautiful. Sugar and spice Cockapoos know what they are doing


Don't they just .... Absolutely gorgeous... Exactly what I'd love. 

Please ask if they would kindly ship the wee one on the back right over to Scotland... Would be ,most grateful lol!!!!   

Cannot wait for more updates, your boy is just delicious

xxx


----------



## Lovecockapoo2 (Nov 2, 2012)

Hahaha Mairi! They do have one left. She is the light colored one to the right. I'm so proud to be getting him. We missed out on another one but it was just meant for us to wait to get him. He's perfect

Here is another pic


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Right Beth... You're killing me here!!!! 
I've actually saved these photos onto my phone because They are so perfect!! What generation cross are they? .. I see a couple of curlier ones in the litter, thought they might be F1b or F2?? 
Apologies if you've already said. 

xxx

xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Mairi ... Get on that plane that little girls got your name on her xxxx


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Mairi - I'm sure Molly would LOVE a little transatlantic friend to play with!!! They are just adorable.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> Mairi ... Get on that plane that little girls got your name on her xxxx


Och is it a wee girl???  ... Never read it right. 
Here was me.. Flight n all booked!!!   
She is a wee doll though. 
However Princess Molly's nose would be put RIGHT out of joint I'd say!! 

xxx


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

THORoughly gorgeous!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Skyesdog said:


> Mairi - I'm sure Molly would LOVE a little transatlantic friend to play with!!! They are just adorable.


Arent they just beautiful Nadine 

I'm just imagining my conversation with my parents... "Yeah I'm getting another puppy...and it's in the States"....   

One can dream..

xxx


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

He is absolutely gorgeous! Love his markings and his name too! xxx


----------



## Lovecockapoo2 (Nov 2, 2012)

mairi1 said:


> Right Beth... You're killing me here!!!!
> I've actually saved these photos onto my phone because They are so perfect!! What generation cross are they? .. I see a couple of curlier ones in the litter, thought they might be F1b or F2??
> Apologies if you've already said.
> 
> ...


He is a F3. His mom and dad are both F2. I'm not sure if he's a F3b bc I don't really understand it lol. I'm sure if I asked she would tell me and I'm hoping she'll explain that more to me in my paper work


----------



## EvaClareEva (Oct 11, 2011)

Omg...well cute


----------



## Smallears (Oct 28, 2012)

Aww what a cutey x


----------



## Jaclyn (Jul 21, 2012)

He is GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Holy moly Thor is GORGEOUS! Aren't cockapoos just the cutest? He is beautiful!


----------



## Maggie's Cinta (Oct 15, 2012)

Thor is soooo cute! Love his colouring..... Thanks for sharing


----------



## Lolasmummy (May 22, 2012)

Awe Thor is stunning I love the colouring


----------



## Lovecockapoo2 (Nov 2, 2012)

Thank you! He will be home on the Dec 8th. So excited!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Thor you are breaking hearts here! The whole litter is stunning and I too love the little one at the back on the right. What a wonderful early Xmas pressie you are getting :love-eyes:


----------

